# TrueBlues media room



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

My System:

Receiver Marantz SR9600xm
CD Server Sony CDP-CX355 300 disc changer
DVD Server Sony DVP985V 400 disc DVD,CD,SACD changer
DSS DirecTV HDVR2
Game Console Microsoft X-Box 360 Pro
Plasma TV Panasonic TH-42PD50U
Remote Phillips TSU-7500 (custom programmed by yours truly)

Power Conditioner Panamax M5400-EX

Cable (speaker)(main) AudioQuest Rockefeller bi-wired
Cable (speaker)(center) AudioQuest CV-8
Cable (speaker)(surround) AudioQuest FLX 14/4
Cable (interconnects)(audio) AudioQuest OptiLink-5
Cable (interconnects)(sub-woofer) AudioQuest SUB-3
Cable (interconnects)(video) AudioQuest YIQ-3

I have always wanted to put together the best system that I could afford and now it has happened and it is truly a dream come true for me and my family. Construction took approximately a year. We were able to cash flow the construction costs as we don't do debt. The room was originally 12'x10' now it's 12'x23'. When we first moved in we tried to make do with the original room but it was just too small. I spent many a day sitting in here trying to figure out what to do to make it work and I came up with the bright idea of of moving the wall that my system is on back 13' (adding on to the house). After a couple of evenings I mentioned my idea to my wife and was very surprised that she was in total agreement with my idea. The next day we went to see the architect because we live in a historical part of town and we have to be very careful how we do projects like this (our house was built in 1920 and sits on 3 full city lots). He was able to make the addition look right and i can happily say that its very hard to tell that it was added on to. 

The bottom two pics show the four Vignettes. If you go straight from the door you will end up in the kitchen where I can usually be found slaving away in front of the Viking stove. The chair in the back is where I can come in and sit down without disturbing my guests. The bathroom is right next door to the media room which is very handy. In those three rooms is all I really need to survive. Who really needs the rest of the house anyways? :bigsmile:

I hope all of my new friends out there enjoyed looking at my system and if anyone is ever in the area look me up as i do not get to talk audio with my friends and family as they just dont get it like we do 

TrueBlue


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice! Are those the Ascent i's? I know you meant to list those up there at the top... :whistling:


Your room is about the same size as mine... cozy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Nice! Are those the Ascent i's? I know you meant to list those up there at the top... :whistling:
> 
> 
> Your room is about the same size as mine... cozy.


Sorry I got a little lazy with my post. I have Aeon i as my mains, Fresco for the center, (4) Vignette in the rear, and a Grotto tapping its foot on the floor. :bigsmile:

TrueBlue


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes,... looks like a very nice and comfy set-up. :T


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice cozy setup!

The rear speakers almost look like it is artwork on the wall. Pretty cool.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Dim the lights and grab the popcorn its movie time.


----------

